# Warning: FreeBSD not booting in BeagleBone Green



## Nicola Mingotti (Mar 13, 2018)

Hi guys, 

I just made a coupole of test trying to boot FreeBSD-11.1 and FreeBSD-CURRENT-7-march-2018
into a BeagleBone Green. It does not boot. I attach two screenshots. 

The problem seems to be the Device Tree Blob. 

I guess this should be sent to developers in CURRENT at least, do you know which is 
the most appropriate place I can mail this issue ? 

Extra. This is quite an important issue because i guess many people in the short future
will try to use the BBGreen instead of the BBBlack, since it is cheaper. 

Bye.


----------



## acheron (Mar 13, 2018)

drop a mail to freebsd-arm.


----------

